# Tires



## Rascal29073 (May 3, 2019)

I have a 2015 Forest River FR3 Class A motor home, I was told that when my tires were 5yrs old I would need to replace them. My unit only has a little over 12000 miles on it and it is under a shelter 24/7 the only time it is out is to wash it or headed somewhere. The tires show no signs of cracking or try rot can someone give me an answer to this question .
                                                                                            THANKS


----------

